# Solved: Bsod: Driver_irql_not_less_or_equal



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello, this is my first time posting on this site. After having no one reply on Eightforums, I decided to come here.

I was doing some video editing on Sony Vegas 12.0 when my computer crashed to this BSOD. I was too worried about losing about 5 hours worth of video editing, so I restarted and opened the auto-save that Sony Vegas had saved. My computer instantly crashed again with the same error. After this, I thought it must have been my Sony Vegas file.

However, after I had a shower and dinner, I reopened the file again, and there was no crash. It's been over an hour now and still no BSOD. After I did a sfc /scannow using command prompt, and came up with an error. (shown in the attachment)

So how do I fix this problem, or prevent it from happening again?

note: Bluescreenview says the first crash has something to do with "BOOTVID.dll" and "ntoskrnl.exe". While the second crash was affiliated with "atikmdag.sys", "dxgkrnl.sys", and "ntoskml.exe"

I was running Sony Vegas 12.0, Google Chrome (about 7 tabs) and Word 2010.

My computer crashed again, Bluescreenview says the same problem as the second crash caused the third.
I ran a virus scan using Windows Defender and Malwarebytes, but crashed at ~3AM.

I ran my computer in safe-mode, but couldn't emulate the problem. But I haven't ruled out a hardware fault yet.

Thank you for your time.

*I no longer own any of the attachments, so here's a link to all of them on Eightforums
http://www.eightforums.com/bsod-crashes-debugging/32959-bsod-driver_irql_not_less_or_equal.html*

This is what Bluescreenview came up with:

==================================================
Dump File : 101713-69515-01.dmp
Crash Time : 17/10/2013 10:21:08
Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4 : fffff880`077a88d9
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+16797
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5a440
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\101713-69515-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 284,352
Dump File Time : 17/10/2013 10:22:47
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 101713-37984-01.dmp
Crash Time : 17/10/2013 9:32:12
Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4 : fffff880`0777e8d9
Caused By Driver : vdrvroot.sys
Caused By Address : vdrvroot.sys+553e8c5
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5a440
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\101713-37984-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 284,656
Dump File Time : 17/10/2013 9:33:33
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 101713-77500-01.dmp
Crash Time : 17/10/2013 2:58:55
Bug Check String : KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR
Bug Check Code : 0x0000007a
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000004
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 3 : fffffa80`1801e340
Parameter 4 : 00000000`1e018528
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5a440
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5a440
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\101713-77500-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 284,656
Dump File Time : 17/10/2013 3:10:46
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 101613-36109-01.dmp
Crash Time : 16/10/2013 21:18:17
Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4 : fffff880`0776e8d9
Caused By Driver : atikmdag.sys
Caused By Address : atikmdag.sys+ce8d9
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5a440
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\101613-36109-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 285,336
Dump File Time : 16/10/2013 21:19:31
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 101613-69796-01.dmp
Crash Time : 16/10/2013 19:15:52
Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4 : fffff880`079838d9
Caused By Driver : dxgkrnl.sys
Caused By Address : dxgkrnl.sys+88c5
File Description : 
Product Name : 
Company : 
File Version : 
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5a440
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\101613-69796-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 284,408
Dump File Time : 16/10/2013 19:17:30
==================================================

==================================================
Dump File : 101613-81640-01.dmp
Crash Time : 16/10/2013 19:05:39
Bug Check String : DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Bug Check Code : 0x000000d1
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : 00000000`00000002
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000001
Parameter 4 : fffff880`06dc08d9
Caused By Driver : BOOTVID.dll
Caused By Address : BOOTVID.dll+60218d9
File Description : VGA Boot Driver
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 6.2.9200.16384 (win8_rtm.120725-1247)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+5a440
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\Windows\Minidump\101613-81640-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 9200
Dump File Size : 288,216
Dump File Time : 16/10/2013 19:07:52
==================================================


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

*Whocrashed analysis:*

Crash Dump Analysis
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Thu 17/10/2013 2:21:08 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\101713-69515-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: atikmdag.sys (0xFFFFF880077A88D9) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x0, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF880077A88D9)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
product: ATI Radeon Family
company: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
description: ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: atikmdag.sys (ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.). 
Google query: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

On Thu 17/10/2013 2:21:08 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: atikmdag.sys (atikmdag+0xCE8D9) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x0, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF880077A88D9)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
product: ATI Radeon Family
company: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
description: ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: atikmdag.sys (ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.). 
Google query: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

On Thu 17/10/2013 1:32:12 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\101713-37984-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: atikmdag.sys (0xFFFFF8800777E8D9) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x0, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF8800777E8D9)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
product: ATI Radeon Family
company: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
description: ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: atikmdag.sys (ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.). 
Google query: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

On Wed 16/10/2013 18:58:55 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\101713-77500-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x7A (0x4, 0x0, 0xFFFFFA801801E340, 0x1E018528)
Error: KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the requested page of kernel data from the paging file could not be read into memory. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.

On Wed 16/10/2013 13:18:17 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\101613-36109-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: atikmdag.sys (0xFFFFF8800776E8D9) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x0, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF8800776E8D9)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
product: ATI Radeon Family
company: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
description: ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: atikmdag.sys (ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.). 
Google query: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

On Wed 16/10/2013 11:15:52 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\101613-69796-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: atikmdag.sys (0xFFFFF880079838D9) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x0, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF880079838D9)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
product: ATI Radeon Family
company: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
description: ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: atikmdag.sys (ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.). 
Google query: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

On Wed 16/10/2013 11:05:39 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\101613-81640-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: atikmdag.sys (0xFFFFF88006DC08D9) 
Bugcheck code: 0xD1 (0x0, 0x2, 0x1, 0xFFFFF88006DC08D9)
Error: DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys
product: ATI Radeon Family
company: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
description: ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver
Bug check description: This indicates that a kernel-mode driver attempted to access pageable memory at a process IRQL that was too high.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: atikmdag.sys (ATI Radeon Kernel Mode Driver, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.). 
Google query: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The last few lines in your second post are predicting a driver problem, which is always my top suspect in BSODs.

This is my preferred order for finding drivers:

1. PC manufacturer's web site,
2. Motherboard manufacturer's web site,
3. Device manufacturer's web site,
4. A "drivers" site, such as DriverGuide,
5. Anywhere you can find one that might work,
6. Let Device Manager try to find one.
7. Use Windows Update.

(4 through 7 are really tied, and with Windows 7--and maybe 8-- the Windows Update should be at least 4th. The *main message is that the first three are almost always to be preferred*.)


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

I just installed the AMD driver. Since it's a Sony product, I can't get the drivers from their sites, I have to get it from Sony. I'll see if it has changed anything.

By the way, when I rebooted, my pc got stuck on: Scanning and repairing C: drive (28%)


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

On one of my computers a chkdsk of the Windows 8 partition (60 GB) takes "forever" (maybe half an hour or so when I expect it to take a few minutes only).


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

My computer just crashed again. Same problem as all the others.

I noticed that all the crashes have "ntoskrnl.exe" involved. Any idea on how to fix this?

I tried to do a system restore, but that failed, twice.

Besides crashing when using Sony Vegas, my computer is fine. Except the typing seems to lag at random times. I am really reluctant to do a refresh because I'd lose over 193 programs. My drivers are up to date. This all seemed to happen yesterday after I installed Movie Maker, Many Cam and did a Windows update.

Is there any way to roll back that windows update?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Unless the Windows update was a driver I would try to move forward rather than backwards with updates.

I'd also worry about possible problems caused by any security applications other than the built-in Firewall and Windows Defender. Uninstall any until after you get the BSODs fixed.

Deal with problems, if any, reported in the Action Center.

In the Windows 8 Start screen type *reliability*, click _Settings_, and then select _View Reliability History_. In the resulting chart if you click a column you'll see additional detailed text below. Perhaps there will be some useful information here.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

Windows Defender, spybot and Malwarebytes are the only security software I have installed. I used to have Avira as well, but removed it due to the slow boot-time. 

I checked action center, and there were no problems shown.

I looked at the reliability history, at the technical details under each of the Windows Crtical events and it says that:

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x000000d1 (0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000002, 0x0000000000000001, 0xfffff88006dc08d9). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 101613-81640-01.

The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000007a (0x0000000000000004, 0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa801801e340, 0x000000001e018528). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP. Report Id: 101713-77500-01.

The first one appeared 6 times, while the second appeared only once.

Someone suggested I uninstall the AMD driver, reboot and reinstall. And then do a restore health option in DISM


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

I uninstalled the AMD driver through Programs and Features, cleared the registry using Ccleaner. I booted into safemode and installed the original driver AMD 9.0 I think it was for my graphics card. But now everytime I reboot, the fans are really, really loud.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok, so I did the DCIM, everything completed successfully, did a SFC scannow afterwards and that completed successfully as well.

However it still crashed about 10 minutes into Sony Vegas. I decided that I didn't care about the programs anymore, so I tried a windows 8 refresh. However, that failed after 1%. So I'm not sure what to do now.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

I think I solved the problem. However, I'm not 100% sure it's fixed. I think there was something wrong with the file itself rather than the program that caused the crashes. So I copied everything on the timeline of the original .veg and pasted it onto a fresh one. And I've been working on it for an hour since, and no crash .

Either that solved the problem, or me rolling back my AMD graphics driver and then updating it w/o restarting through device manager.

I'll see if it crashes again. If I am able to spend a couple hours on the project, I'll mark this as solved.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

I think I solved the problem. However, I'm not 100% sure it's fixed. I think there was something wrong with the file itself rather than the program that caused the crashes. So I copied everything on the timeline of the original .veg and pasted it onto a fresh one. And I've been working on it for an hour since, and no crash .

Either that solved the problem, or me rolling back my AMD graphics driver and then updating it w/o restarting through device manager.

I'll see if it crashes again. If I am able to spend a couple hours on the project, I'll mark this as solved.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

It was definitely the file. I just spent a while on the new file, and no crashes yet.

Thank you so much for your help, as well as the very fast reply, it is much appreciated. 

I'm just really relieved that I don't have to do a Windows reset or reinstall because of one file.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome for my attempts, but you really solved it yourself.


----------

